# Cedar Lake Indiana - Haunted Gym Charity Haunted House 2012



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Jane Ball Elementary School
13313 Parrish St
Cedar Lake, IN 46303

Old school haunted house located in the school gym. Lots of scares, no serial killers...

Target audience: Grades K-6 (Low gore) but definately NOT just for the Little Ones...

Additional attractions: Halloween themed Kid's movies, Face Painting, Pictures with monsters, Food, Games and Treat bags for the kids. 

Dates and Times - 19 and 20 October from 6-8PM (May run until 9PM depending on crowds)

Cost: $3.00 per person with donation of non-perishable food item, 4 and under free.

Benefits: Jane Ball Parent Techer Organization and NWI food pantry. 

Halloweenforum members can ask for RandalB for a "Behind the screams" tour (depending on how hectic things are...)

If you are in the area, stop on through. 

RandalB


----------

